# A la puta calle



## Mimp3

¡A la puta calle!

Se utiliza para echar a alguien de un lugar de mala manera. ¡A la (mujer de mala vida) calle!

¿Hay alguna expresión equivalente en ingles?

Gracias.


----------



## Chasint

Who says this and to whom? Is this, e.g. an argument between lovers?

My guess:  Get the fuck out!  (but that is a guess because context is important)

Please give a scenario when someone would say this.


----------



## Mimp3

Chasint said:


> Who says this and to whom? Is this, e.g. an argument between lovers?
> 
> My guess:  Get the fuck out!  (but that is a guess because context is important)
> 
> Plesase give a scenario when someone would say this.



Sería como:
"¿Aceptas las normas del club?"
"no"
"!Pues a la p***a calle!"

Me gusta Get the fuck out!  ¿Pero fuck no seria un poco fuerte?


----------



## User With No Name

Mimp3 said:


> ¿Pero fuck no seria un poco fuerte?


"Get the hell out!" sería la versión "suavizada".


----------



## Chasint

Mimp3 said:


> ...
> Me gusta Get the fuck out!  ¿Pero fuck no seria un poco fuerte?


Yes. It depends how angry the speaker is.

e.g.

Bouncer: Sorry sir, you are too drunk.
Punter: I'm fine, let me in!
Bouncer: Sorry sir, back on the street please.
Punter: Look here you fat ****. Let me in or I'll ****
Bouncer: Get the fuck out of my club!

NOTE
Normally bouncers (in Britain at least) are trained to be polite for as long as possible. However, if the message is not getting through, they may resort to stronger language simply through frustration or anger.


----------



## Bevj

_Get the fuck out _es mucho más fuerte que tu oración original, en mi opinión.  Pero en la situación que describes, puede servir..

(Y no hace falta usar **, que impede que salga en nuestro diccionario).


----------



## Mimp3

A


Bevj said:


> _Get the fuck out _es mucho más fuerte que tu oración original, en mi opinión.  Pero en la situación que describes, puede servir..
> 
> (Y no hace falta usar **, que impede que salga en nuestro diccionario).



Captado, asteriscos eliminados...
Mucho mejor, cojones.


----------



## sound shift

Mimp3 said:


> Sería como:
> "¿Aceptas las normas del club?"
> "no"
> "!Pues a la p***a calle!"
> 
> Me gusta Get the fuck out!  ¿Pero fuck no seria un poco fuerte?





Bevj said:


> _Get the fuck out _es mucho más fuerte que tu oración original, en mi opinión.  Pero en la situación que describes, puede servir..
> 
> (Y no hace falta usar **, que impede que salga en nuestro diccionario).


If _Get the fuck out_ is much too strong for the above, I suggest "Well piss off then!"


----------



## Graciela J

Bevj said:


> (Y no hace falta usar **, que impede que salga en nuestro diccionario).



impide


----------



## cxadio

This thread has lots of good information: Calle, a la puta... (a la puta calle)


----------



## gengo

Mimp3 said:


> Me gusta Get the fuck out!  ¿Pero fuck no seria un poco fuerte?



Here are some other options that are not vulgar.

Hit the bricks!
Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
Then take a hike!
Then out you go!

The possibilities are endless for a creative bouncer.


----------



## Magazine

Mimp3 said:


> "¿Aceptas las normas del club?"
> "no"
> "!Pues a la p***a calle!"
> 
> Me gusta Get the fuck out!  ¿_*Pero fuck no seria un poco fuerte?*_





Esto sí me ha hecho reír. ¿Es que "¡a la puta calle" es elegante ?


----------



## aommoa

La frase en español es bastante fuerte


----------



## Magazine

aommoa said:


> La frase en español es bastante fuerte



¡Digo! 

Me gusta también:_ piss off_

Eso por alguna razón incluso me suena más fuerte que _fuck off_...no sé, será algo personal.


----------



## jilar

Bevj said:


> que impede


Pedir, yo pido, tú pides, él o algo pide.
Impedir, yo impido, tú impides, él o algo *impide*.



Magazine said:


> Esto sí me ha hecho reír. ¿Es que "¡a la puta calle" es elegante ?


Eso digo yo. 

Puta y _fuck_ son malsonantes, fuertes, por igual.


----------



## aommoa

Está también la más suave de puñetera calle, pero con puta hay que buscar una palabra fuerte


----------



## gengo

jilar said:


> Puta y _fuck_ son malsonantes, fuertes, por igual.



I disagree.  Fuck is probably one of the two most offensive words in the English language, and its use is considered extremely vulgar.  Puta, on the other hand, is used in much less offensive situations, in my experience.  That is, it is used in situations in which an English speaker would not use fuck.  Granted, they are both vulgarities, but I don't believe they are equally so.


----------



## Amapolas

A mí "a la puta calle" también me parece bastante fuertecito. Es bastante más fuerte que "hit the road". Ya simplemente decir "a la calle" es feo, hostil, antagonista. 
Yo me quedo con _get the fuck out _o _get the hell out _como traducciones más fieles.


----------



## OtroLencho

Amapolas said:


> Yo me quedo con get the fuck out o get the hell out como traducciones más fieles.


Para mí no son de la misma intensidad y concuerdo con gengo que "fuck" es muy fuerte.

He observado demasiadas ocasiones en las que un no-nativo la utiliza fuera de lugar, y he llegado a la conclusión de que las groserías son sumamente _viscerales_ y difíciles de comprender de la misma manera (¿lógica/analítica?) que otras facetas del idioma.  Generar ese "juicio de panza" para poderlas utilizar apropiadamente, quizá requiere otro tipo de experiencia.


----------



## Amapolas

OtroLencho said:


> Para mí no son de la misma intensidad y concuerdo con gengo que "fuck" es muy fuerte.
> 
> He observado demasiadas ocasiones en las que un no-nativo la utiliza fuera de lugar, y he llegado a la conclusión de que las groserías son sumamente _viscerales_ y difíciles de comprender de la misma manera (¿logica/analítica?) que otras facetas del idioma.  Generar ese "juicio de panza" para poderlas utilizar apropiadamente, quizá requiere otro tipo de experiencia.


Bueno, veamos... los hispanohablantes estamos de acuerdo en que "a la puta calle" es una frase bastante fuerte, que no es lo mismo que un simple "a la calle" o un "vete de aquí". Estas dos últimas, por ejemplo, expresan hostilidad pero son _de salón_. En cambio, la frase en cuestión es malsonante y no la diría en presencia de mi abuelita. ¿Tú qué traducción propones?


----------



## Mimp3

Bueno, yo se que en español puedo decir; "me he dejado las llaves y me he quedado en la puta calle". Entonces, a la puta calle es una expresión en si misma sin connotaciones para aquel a quien se le dice. Para mi decir "¡A la puta calle!"es como decir "a la calle" con mas énfasis. Así que yo buscaba una expresión equivalente en ingles que reflejara el énfasis, y por eso fuck hasta donde llego a ver me parece demasiado fuerte para el publico en general. "Get the hell out" me parece mas suave. En cuanto a "piss off"; ¿es mucho menos malsonante que "fuck"? Quiero decir ¿Podrías usar "piss" en circunstancias que no usarías" fuck"?


----------



## Amapolas

Mimp3 said:


> "me he dejado las llaves y *me he quedado en la puta calle*". Entonces, *a la puta calle* es una expresión en si misma sin connotaciones para aquel a quien se le dice


Me temo que tu comparación no es válida. Aquí estás comparando dos usos distintos y en dos situaciones distintas. En la segunda estás diciéndole a otra persona que se mande a mudar. Tiene otra connotación; es una frase y una situación más agresiva. Por eso siempre hablamos de presentar las frases en contexto, porque las cosas cambian según cómo y cuándo se las dice.


----------



## Mimp3

Bueno, yo siempre he oído usar la expresión "a la puta calle" principalmente en un contexto familiar. "Niños, a jugar a la puta calle".Tenía una novia que mandaba a sus perros a la puta calle cuando molestaban, así que para mi esta más relacionado con un leve fastidio. Claro que nunca he sido persona de salir de noche, emborracharme y montar un pollo, como para que me echen a la "puta calle" de un pub...Tampoco nunca he sido despedido de un empleo con esta expresión, así que no tengo fuertes asociaciones emocionales con la misma. Para mí, la intensidad de la respuesta a una palabra o expresión tiene mucho que ver con la experiencia de uno. Cuando ya adulto, alguien una vez me llamo amistosamente "payaso", me sentí terriblemente ofendido, pues en mi niñez (en el ámbito cultural en el que crecí) utilizábamos esta palabra como un insulto. Luego descubrí que unos kilómetros más allá, en el pueblo de al lado, "payaso" era usado cariñosamente. Pero mi duda tiene que ver con el hecho que, en un comic, se cuando y como usar "a la puta calle" pero al traducirlo y al no ser nativo podría, como decía Otrolencho,  tranquilamente pasarme de la raya. Así que busco provocar una respuesta dentro la zona segura "general", y me parece que "fuck" se pasa de la zona segura. Quizás "a la puta calle" suene peor en Argentina que aquí...Amapolas, ¿Qué expresión usarías en lugar de "ALPC"?


----------



## jilar

gengo said:


> I disagree.  Fuck is probably one of the two most offensive words in the English language, and its use is considered extremely vulgar.  Puta, on the other hand, is used in much less offensive situations, in my experience.  That is, it is used in situations in which an English speaker would not use fuck.  Granted, they are both vulgarities, but I don't believe they are equally so.


Dado el debate en que hemos entrado, a saber, el grado de "fuerza" según la palabra empleada, debería decir que en mi comentario se me pasó añadir "EN ESTA SITUACIÓN"
Si bien la expresión con fuck o hell, en inglés, tienen dos grados diferentes, en español tenemos la frase que tenemos "A la puta calle", al menos así ha sido el ejemplo del compañero.
Quizá para rebajar el grado, como ya comentaron ahí atrás, decir puñetera en lugar de puta. Pero no creo que, en esa situación, se diga tal frase:
A la puñetera calle.

Ahí tampoco usaríamos, aunque igualmente estemos usando una palabra malsonante, alternativas como:
A la jodida calle.

Entonces, parece que estamos ante una expresión o frase hecha, que ya tiene una carga de vulgaridad por emplear una palabra vulgar, una palabrota por así decirlo (si eso lo dice un niño delante de su padre, y su padre es una persona que intenta que el niño no sea un maleducado, el padre lo corregirá inmediatamente), y además es irrespetuosa, esto es, que muestra una total desconsideración, por parte de quien lo dice, hacia el receptor de la misma.

Quizá es aquí que en inglés se entiende de dos maneras, esto es, tiene dos grados de fuerza:
Con fuck, expresión vulgar, muy fuerte por ser una palabrota y muestra la exasperación del hablante (así como su mala educación y desconsideración)
Con hell, no tan vulgar por no ser una palabrota en sí (al fin y al cabo es un concepto cristiano ¿no?), aunque en otras situaciones hay expresiones en inglés que sí son consideradas vulgares, y por lo tanto muy fuertes (de maleducados)

Aclarado esto, en la situación que tenemos se podría responder de otra manera, ahora no tan vulgar, por no emplear tacos o palabras malsonantes, pero aun así seguiría considerándose una respuesta irrespetuosa, de maleducado. Decir por ejemplo:
-¿Aceptas las normas?
-No.
-Pues vete a tomar viento. (Ninguna palabra de esta frase es vulgar, ni malsonante, pero es que la respuesta en sí es propia de maleducados, faltos de consideración)

La forma correcta, educada, considerada, ... sería algo como:
-Pues lo siento, debe aceptarlas para poder entrar.

No me imagino a nadie diciendo:
¡A la putísima calle!

Para así darle más énfasis y de este modo poder asociar más con fuck, en lugar de hell.

En fin, A la puta calle, es una expresión fija. Fuerte por sí misma. ¿Que en inglés puede haber grados según la palabra empleada? Por supuesto, pero como nativos nos extraña que alguien piense que la propuesta con  fuck es bastante fuerte, cuando la expresión original también lo es. Mucho o poco, pero lo es.

Seguramente si un niño la dice con FUCK, el padre lo recrimine. Por vulgar.
Con HELL, no tanto, el padre lo toma como una simple carga de exasperación, irritación, molestia. En fin, el uso enfático sin ser (tan) vulgar como si dice FUCK.

Quizá algo como oír a tu hijo pequeño hablando con su amigo:
¿Qué cojones/coño haces?

O ¿Qué demonios/leches haces?

La primera es más fuerte, por mayor vulgaridad, que la segunda. Ante la primera, más de un padre le daría un coscorrón al hijo. 

Pero es que en el caso que se plantea de A la puta calle, no tenemos más alternativas de uso, por así decirlo. Ya es una expresión hecha en tales situaciones y si quien habla así lo quiere manifestar (que está molesto o irritado, y además no le preocupa cómo el otro se tome la respuesta, si así fuera, lo haría de otro modo más educado)


----------



## Marco PCA

Yo igual opino que fuck en este caso puede ser usado como puta. Al menos en México esa palabra es sumamente ofensiva quizás me equivoque pero creo que al menos a nosotros nos resultaría incluso mas fuerte que a gente de España por ejemplo (claro que todo el mundo la dice con sus amigos así como muchas personas dicen fuck en el habla cotidiana).

Saludos


----------



## Amapolas

Mimp3 said:


> Bueno, yo siempre he oído usar la expresión "a la puta calle" principalmente en un contexto familiar. "Niños, a jugar a la puta calle".
> ...


Lo que me confunde es que en el primer mensaje del hilo recurriste a un eufemismo. Aclarando, además, que se usa para echar a alguien de un lugar_ de mala manera_. Esto me haría pensar que tienes la sensación de que no es solo una frase coloquial que se usa en situaciones familiares. Pero ahora has cambiado un poco el argumento.


Mimp3 said:


> Quizás "a la puta calle" suene peor en Argentina que aquí...Amapolas


En la Argentina esta frase en particular no es de las más populares. Pero, ya que estamos, te cuento que yo crecí en una época en la que me hubieran lavado la boca con jabón por decier una palabrota, mientras que hoy en día hay palabrotas que hasta se usan como términos afectuosos. Incluso he notado que hasta los niños pequeños las usan, y he oído a más de uno decirle a su mamá, por ejemplo, "che, boluda".  Impensable hace unos años.
Aun así, todavía se mantiene cierta diferencia de registro según el ámbito y la situación.

Dicho todo esto, creo que ha queddo claro a lo largo del hilo que para muchos hispanohablantes, la frasecita puede ser usada sin pestañear en ciertas ocasiones pero es vulgar o malsonante, y hasta ofensiva, como dice Marco, en otras. Asimismo, los colegas anglófonos han aportado varias traducciones posibles que se adaptan a distintas situaciones. Y como me temo que en un rato estaremos debatiendo el sexo* de los ángeles y que yo personalmente ya no tengo mucho que aportar, me bajo de la discusión. 

* Hablando de eufemismos y de registros de lengua, ya no se dice sexo sino género. Fíjate si no podríamos seguir debatiendo ad infinitum.


----------



## Mimp3

Bueno, Para mí ha quedado bastante claro, y he tenido ocasión de sacarme algunas dudas sobre el uso de fuck. Soy nuevo en el foro y me parece muy interesante lo que pasa por aquí. Gracias a todos.




Amapolas said:


> Y como me temo que en un rato estaremos debatiendo el sexo* de los ángeles y que yo personalmente ya no tengo mucho que aportar, me bajo de la discusión.



Creo pero, que estaremos todos de acuerdo en que los ángeles ¡¡NO tienen sexo!!


----------



## OtroLencho

Amapolas said:


> Bueno, veamos... los hispanohablantes estamos de acuerdo en que "a la puta calle" es una frase bastante fuerte, que no es lo mismo que un simple "a la calle" o un "vete de aquí". Estas dos últimas, por ejemplo, expresan hostilidad pero son _de salón_. En cambio, la frase en cuestión es malsonante y no la diría en presencia de mi abuelita. ¿Tú qué traducción propones?


No me atrevería a proponer, dado que no capto bien la intensidad/matiz emocional y el contexto completo de la propuesta inicial.


----------



## auno trovago

Segun pude entender, hace 40 años, en Venezuela y Argentina, del uso como adjectivo de la palabra "puta", coincido en que "fuck" es demasiado fuerte en *la mayoría* de las situaciones. Por ejemplo, un tipo que dice "¡puta madre¡" a darse un martillazo no ocasionaría mucha atención. Propongo, aunque tarde a la fiesta, remesclar la frase: then take your shit back on the street!


----------



## aommoa

Cuidado auno trovago en España, al menos en mi zona. Puta madre se entendería como algo bueno. Si dijera su puta madre lo del martillazo sería perfecto


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Para mí no es lo mismo decirle a alguien: "Me voy a la puta calle", que decirle a alguien "Vete a la puta calle".
En la primera oración es casi casi un comodín, una palabra cuya única finalidad es darle enfásis a mi enojo. Y en la segunda frase sería algo completamente agresivo, una clarísima falta de respeto porque puedes mandar a alguien a la calle, es entendible siempre, pero no es entendible siempre que vaya acompañado de una falta de respeto.

En México, algunos jóvenes dicen la palabra "puta" como comodín -que ni siquiera es enfático- cada cinco minutos cuando están con aquellas personas con quienes se sienten plenamente identificados por medio del lenguaje e intereses comunes (los amigotes), pero tienen una especie de switch en su cerebro que les permite hablar más decentemente cuando están en un ambiente menos "cómodo" para ellos.

Esto de que las palabras sean fuertes o no es tan relativo como el paso del tiempo o los vasos medios llenos.


----------

